# I have this mail in /var/mail/root



## mfaridi (Mar 17, 2009)

this morning when I check /var/mail/root , I see this message


```
From root@Mostafa.Faridi Tue Mar 17 03:04:32 2009
Return-Path: <root@Mostafa.Faridi>
Received: from Mostafa.Faridi (localhost [127.0.0.1])
	by Mostafa.Faridi (8.14.2/8.14.2) with ESMTP id n2GNYW7F022813
	for <root@Mostafa.Faridi>; Tue, 17 Mar 2009 03:04:32 +0330 (IRST)
	(envelope-from root@Mostafa.Faridi)
Received: (from root@localhost)
	by Mostafa.Faridi (8.14.2/8.14.2/Submit) id n2GNYVDM022797
	for root; Tue, 17 Mar 2009 03:04:31 +0330 (IRST)
	(envelope-from root)
Date: Tue, 17 Mar 2009 03:04:31 +0330 (IRST)
From: Charlie Root <root@Mostafa.Faridi>
Message-Id: <200903162334.n2GNYVDM022797@Mostafa.Faridi>
To: root@Mostafa.Faridi
Subject: Mostafa.Faridi security run output


Checking setuid files and devices:

Checking for uids of 0:
root 0
toor 0

Checking for passwordless accounts:

Mostafa.Faridi kernel log messages:
+++ /tmp/security.VfX0RsFV	2009-03-17 03:04:20.000000000 +0330
+pid 22943 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 22955 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 22980 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 22991 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23018 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23034 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23063 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23075 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23099 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23111 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23128 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23160 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23204 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23216 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23241 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23253 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23281 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23293 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23324 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23337 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23361 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23374 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23392 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23419 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23465 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23477 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23502 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23515 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23541 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23554 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23584 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23598 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23624 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23641 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23659 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23687 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23728 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23743 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23768 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23779 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23806 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23819 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23845 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23859 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23887 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23904 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23920 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23950 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 23993 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24006 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24032 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24045 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24069 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24081 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24109 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24127 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24153 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24165 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24180 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 24211 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+
+vr0: link state changed to UP
+1
+vr0: link state changed to DOWN
+pid 70488 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 70506 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 70549 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 70618 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+vr0: link state changed to UP
+pid 71079 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71118 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71165 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71178 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71206 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71221 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71261 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71277 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71304 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71323 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71366 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71380 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71400 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71431 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71472 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71484 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71512 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71530 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71570 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 71585 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+

+pid 20163 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20190 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20201 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20232 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20243 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20268 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20281 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20299 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20326 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20373 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20386 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20411 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20425 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20452 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20464 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20494 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20508 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20533 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20545 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20561 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20591 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20636 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20648 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20674 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20687 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20713 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20727 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20758 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20769 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20796 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20809 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20825 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20854 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20900 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20913 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20939 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20952 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20977 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 20992 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 21022 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 21034 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 21060 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 21073 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 21087 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
+pid 21120 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11

Mostafa.Faridi login failures:
Mar 16 00:04:16 Mostafa sshd[20426]: input_userauth_request: invalid user oracle
Mar 16 00:04:19 Mostafa sshd[20428]: input_userauth_request: invalid user test
Mar 16 01:22:02 Mostafa sshd[20780]: input_userauth_request: invalid user oracle
Mar 16 01:22:08 Mostafa sshd[20795]: input_userauth_request: invalid user test
Mar 16 12:13:26 Mostafa kcheckpass[70294]: Authentication failure for Mostafa (invoked by uid 1001)
Mar 16 16:39:51 Mostafa kcheckpass[72374]: Authentication failure for Mostafa (invoked by uid 1001)
Mar 16 18:00:16 Mostafa kcheckpass[82195]: Authentication failure for Mostafa (invoked by uid 1001)
Mar 16 18:00:23 Mostafa kcheckpass[82196]: Authentication failure for Mostafa (invoked by uid 1001)

Mostafa.Faridi refused connections:

Checking for a current audit database:

Database created: Mon Mar 16 09:40:01 IRST 2009

Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:

0 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

-- End of security output --
```

but I can understand meaning of this email
what is mean of this mail .
Can I understand my system has security problem ?
I am very worry about php sections


----------



## gilinko (Mar 17, 2009)

These are status messages that you system generates each and every day for checking you system. The errors are probably connected to a failure in the apache server, and in most cases a php module that isn't playing nice with your system.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2009)

It's the output of the scripts in /etc/periodic/security. See periodic(8) and periodic.conf(5).


----------

